# Pet Friendly Timeshares!



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

Been putting this together to replace the lost pet friendly thread...will take me awahile to add all the links though =)

I also plan on integrating a pet friendly "box" on resort review pages to make it much easier to search and identify them when browsing the TUG resort review database!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/pet-friendly-timeshares.html


----------



## presley (Dec 5, 2013)

A million thanks for this.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you, i've been trying to find a resort that will allow me to either bring my 2 great danes or my Bull Mastiff with me!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

Id personally consider taking my dutchie on vacation with me, but only if I were driving.

I admit all ive read on crating your pets on a flight (in cargo) shows the mortality rate is extremely low....I just dont think I could risk it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Dec 5, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thank you, i've been trying to find a resort that will allow me to either bring my 2 great danes or my Bull Mastiff with me!



What very few resorts allow dogs also usually include size restrictions. Usually it is around 25 lbs or less. I think you are out of luck on your horses.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 5, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> What very few resorts allow dogs also usually include size restrictions. Usually it is around 25 lbs or less. I think you are out of luck on your horses.



Hi Brian/TUG  ...that is a good point ... many have very small weight limits ... any chance this list could add some additional data ... 
like weight limit
like extra pet fees (additional cleaning fee's)
while at it ...how about lat/long co-ordinates ...so you can paste into this newer version of google maps ( still  struggling with )

Always figured it is better to wear out than rust out....thanks

Greg H

ps- how would this fit on  a spreadsheet like google doc's (now called google drive )
??


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

probably be easier to maintain all that kind of data on the review page itself once we incorporate the "pet friendly" marker on resort reviews!


----------

